# A great help for leaky gas



## toogassy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have suffered from leaky gas (as defined on this forum) for many years. Recently, I started taking a fiber product to help with my high cholesterol, and I noticed that it has had a noticeable impact on other people's reactions around me. Meaning the "sniffs" that others make or other tell-tale signs of my leaky gas are minimized. Also, my stomach generally feels a lot better. I may have stumbled onto a pretty cheap leaky gas treatment by accident.

Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Organic-India-Whole-Psyllium-12-Ounce/dp/B0016AXN7A/ref=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1399348606&sr=1-3&keywords=psyllium+husk

If you look at my profile, I did not create it just to spam this product. I share it here because maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

toogassy said:


> I have suffered from leaky gas (as defined on this forum) for many years. Recently, I started taking a fiber product to help with my high cholesterol, and I noticed that it has had a noticeable impact on other people's reactions around me. Meaning the "sniffs" that others make or other tell-tale signs of my leaky gas are minimized. Also, my stomach generally feels a lot better. I may have stumbled onto a pretty cheap leaky gas treatment by accident.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Most of us have tried that over the years (Psyllium Husk). Be careful, however, as pronlonged use can cause reliance on the product to have bowel movements, meaning if you stop using it you won't be able to go #2.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Psyllium does not cause reliance.

Some laxatives cause reliance. Yes psyllium is classed as laxative, but it is bulk forming laxative/stool softner. It has no change on level of gut motility. There is no "active" medication ingredients. It is just fiber, and has only passive effect. Only laxative with active medications make gut dependent with long term. It is like saying, "don't eat any foods with fiber because the gut will become dependent" it does not makes sense

How psyllium works (or many fiber food):

- absorbs water in gut, therefore making stools less messy. When taking 4-6 capsule per day, there is nothing even to wipe after bowel movement

- makes stool more bulky, by more bulk makes muscles less effort to push out. Therefore less straining. Since avoiding straining preserves the nerve supply, which gets to be damaged from long term straining, you could say, psyllium keeps the muscles strong, not makes them weak. Without good nerve supply, muslces receive less strong signals to contract, so they become wasted and thin like legs of person with paralysis.

- makes stool stick together more into one movement and reduces incomplete evacuation.

When you read medical and scientific matters about "obstructed defecation syndrome" and anismus etc, they frequently say take psyllium. It is safe to use in long term, just as is safe to use water enema in the long term. Water has no active medication, so the muscles do not become lazy over time.


----------

